# Looking for a unimount set up for 96 Tacoma



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey guys, anyone selling a western unimount set up? I have the blade, just need the mount, harness, and controller. Let me know if you have any or all of the 3. If you do, send me an e-mail with specifics to [email protected] thank you


----------

